# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  how phil gets off

## chance

police find a letter written by Den to Sharon when they search the vic following the discovery of Dens body!
In the letter Den apologises for things he's done including putting her through hell when he set Phil up for the robbery and he was on the warpath!

Den basically gets Phil released without even knowing it!

Phil is released on bail on less serious charges.
Phil himself is totally baffled at his release and Grant arrives just in time to pick him up after being summoned by Peggy!
The brothers return to the square together..........................


found it on d.s

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Sounds like the best story I ever heard  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

Why wouldn't sharon have taken this letter to the police??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Why wouldn't sharon have taken this letter to the police??


Maybe because she never found it..

----------


## Jojo

Its sounds like a good and valid reason to me - how else is he going to get away with the robbery with Den being dead and not having any proof otherwise..

----------


## brenda1971

It sounds good to me.How long is grant and phil going to be back in eastenders for

----------


## squarelady

> It sounds good to me.How long is grant and phil going to be back in eastenders for


Grant's back for a couple of weeks, not long and Phil's back and then going for Christmas (panto) and then coming back again. It's not been confirmed that Grant is coming back yet.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oooh, I hope this is true, regarding Den's letter.

----------


## Jade

it makes perfect sense!

Guessing there is still no "official" source for this yet though?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It does make sense!

----------


## pops110874

thats plausible....

i was wondering how he would get off....

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I have been wondering too, this makes perfect sense.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Seems the only likely way, for Phil to return although, what happened to the brown envelope in the safe at the old Watts house (now Johnny Allen's)

----------


## lollymay

thats a great plot line and it realistic

----------


## Bryan

im doubting this will now happen as wed have heard of it, and it needs to happen next week cus grant and phil come back week after, and the police searched the pub ages ago and found nought

----------


## Bad Wolf

dont they just turn up on the door step?

----------


## Florijo

If that does happen that would most likely decrease the number of years he stayed behind bars but he was still caught red handed. And he escaped. Just because Den let him take all the blame does not take away from the fact that he still did the robbery. Unless I am missing something   :Confused:   . I think they (read Louise Berridge   :Angry:  ) made a mistake in that they gave Phil such an implausible exit so that the actor could have a break. I'm willing to give them a little leeway in terms of reality because of this.

----------


## crazygirl

i heard peggy bails him out but i stopped believing that when i heard on 'this morning' that grant and phil return together 
so its going to be quite interesting to find out what does happen

----------


## littlemo

> i heard peggy bails him out but i stopped believing that when i heard on 'this morning' that grant and phil return together 
> so its going to be quite interesting to find out what does happen


There's nothing that Grant could do to get Phil out is there?! He doesn't know much about the case, I would have thought. I wonder what does happen? This going to be great!!

----------


## crazygirl

well they both turn up together so its going to be intersting to see how he's managed to get out

----------


## Mr Humphries

Here I go again, everyone says that Den's return was not believeable and would not be if they did it again, but how the hell is Eastenders going to explain the Mitchell boys getting away with what they have been hiding from.

Grant was on the run and has been for 5 year. Police just dont drop something like that and even if it was to come out that Phil, was set up, he still escaped and battered a few cops etc/.... they would not let him get away with that just because he was set up and no matter if he was set up he still actively took part in a crime.

Lets see how Eastenders are going to explain that?

----------


## Kim

> Grant's back for a couple of weeks, not long and Phil's back and then going for Christmas (panto) and then coming back again. It's not been confirmed that Grant is coming back yet.


It's been confirmed that Grant will return in 2006 after the few weeks he is doing during breaks between  projects this year.

----------


## crazygirl

> It's been confirmed that Grant will return in 2006 after the few weeks he is doing during breaks between  projects this year.


when wat it confirmed grant was coming back   :Confused:   the last i heard he was in talks with eastenders and that was from sharon marshell last week

----------


## Abbie

interesting

----------


## alkalinetrio

not long left now till phils return

----------


## Abbie

> not long left now till phils return


yay i cant wait i love the advert for it

----------


## callummc

maybe he can prove he was in a car park with his girlfriend at the time,and the man who did the job was an imposter

----------


## littlemo

> maybe he can prove he was in a car park with his girlfriend at the time,and the man who did the job was an imposter


Didn't the police find him in the factory?

----------


## littlemo

> Here I go again, everyone says that Den's return was not believeable and would not be if they did it again, but how the hell is Eastenders going to explain the Mitchell boys getting away with what they have been hiding from.
> 
> Grant was on the run and has been for 5 year. Police just dont drop something like that and even if it was to come out that Phil, was set up, he still escaped and battered a few cops etc/.... they would not let him get away with that just because he was set up and no matter if he was set up he still actively took part in a crime.
> 
> Lets see how Eastenders are going to explain that?


I don't think Grant is on the run. Phil was just as much responsible for the whole scam as Grant was, and he got off with it. Grant also gave the money to Phil. I agree with the Phil stuff though. Him escaping from prison wouldn't go down well in court. I suppose it must be something big which lets him off the hook.

----------


## Mr Humphries

But it makes it all so bad for the criminal justice system doesn't it. You cant ignore the law not even in soapland.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Den apologising for anything, unbelievable, so it must be true, in EE anything goes.

----------


## littlemo

They were paving the way for Phil to get off tonight. Billy saying about the new brief, apparently really great!

----------


## angelblue

Apparently grant pays the witness off and then the case collapses   :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I wonder who was at fault for this major mess up in the Phil story? I'm thinking that it must be the executive producer who is responsible for this mess as they have full control of how a story starts and how a story ends. All the writers do it write the episode, according to the episode brief they are given. Phil and Den did the robbery at the end of 2003, so it was Louise Berridge that must have completly messed up. How can she be so stupid? It is not hard. You have a character that is leaving for a break and is coming back, so why the hell did she come up with such a stupid storyline to explain Phil's absence!! 

I hope Louise Berridge never works in television again.   :Angry:   :Angry:  

N.B, I will prepare to retract the above if it comes out that it was not LB's fault for all this mess.

----------


## crazygirl

this tells you something about it double click on image to enlarge it

----------


## angelblue

Grant not happy an about the relationship phil and sharon after he left it wasnt an secert was it   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

cant remember!

2nd part of the interview again double click

----------


## alan45

How can he get off

Facts

1.  He was found in possesion of a firearm

2.  He was found in possesion of stolen money

3.  He was in someone elses factory illeagally

The above events were witnessed by security guards and police as well as being captured on cctv


There is the other little matter of his escape from lawful custody, an offence in itself

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> police find a letter written by Den to Sharon when they search the vic following the discovery of Dens body!
> In the letter Den apologises for things he's done including putting her through hell when he set Phil up for the robbery and he was on the warpath!
> 
> Den basically gets Phil released without even knowing it!
> 
> Phil is released on bail on less serious charges.
> Phil himself is totally baffled at his release and Grant arrives just in time to pick him up after being summoned by Peggy!
> The brothers return to the square together..........................
> 
> ...


havnt read all the rpelies so sorry if someone else has said the same thing. but even if they do find out that phil was set up. he agreed to rob the building in the first place. he didnt know about him gettign set up (Obviously) so as far as he knew he was robbing somewhere and getting away with it. he should still be charged with that and stay in jail. he is a criminal whether he was set up or not. 

rather confused about it all

----------


## crazygirl

yea there is no way phil can get let off but people this is eastenders 
i sometimes think a 5 year old writes the storylines

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well if they can bring people back from the dead after over a decade of lifelessness, getting a walking beetroot off even the tallest of charges should be like water off a duck's back.

Modern EE and realism go together like chocolate cake and suchi.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> yea there is no way phil can get let off but people this is eastenders 
> i sometimes think a 5 year old writes the storylines


5 year old scriptwrters for 5 year old tweenies.

----------


## callummc

yes but lets give ee a break here,innocent and not so innocent people walk out of the courts daily when they go to trial,sometimes down to a not guilty of the jury,and somesimes on tecnicalitys where the old bill have dropped a clanger,and if that happened he couldn't be charged with the escape cos legally he was only on remand and if found innocent for whatever reason well he can argue he shouldn't have been in custody in the 1st place,

----------


## alan45

He was legally in custody so therfore when he escaped he was unlawfully at large and should pay for it. Seeing as EE as long given up on realism this argument is academic. Viewers dont seem to care about having their intelligence insulted

----------


## tiffani1998

i read somewhere that the witness (security guard that den paid) gets "taken care of" by grant and that gets phil free

----------


## alan45

> i read somewhere that the witness (security guard that den paid) gets "taken care of" by grant and that gets phil free


What about the police witnesses and the cctv footage. Does supergrant sort them as well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazygirl

so then the police will be arresting grant for assult

----------


## Luna

grant wasn't there

----------


## alan45

EE the programme that sets out to prove Crime Does Pay

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Apparently Grunt pays off all the witnesses, so there is nobody to give evidence at Beetroot's trial, thus it collapses.

Pathetic.  What a cop-out.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Luna

well how else where they supposed to get him out???

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They should not have bothered.  

Julia Smith would never have done this sort of thing.

----------


## Matty L

I dont see how people can be dissapointed with this, it is a realistic way of him getting off, the main witness was the Security Guard who was paid by Den, with Den now gone if he changes his story no-one is gonna get to him and hes been "paid off" by Grant.  Its a completly realistic way of getting him off all be it by technicality, but if you have no main witness the trial collapses!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Due to protection laws handed down by the CPS, this part of the storyline would not be able to happen.

----------


## Kim

> when wat it confirmed grant was coming back    the last i heard he was in talks with eastenders and that was from sharon marshell last week


It's been in several newspapers and there's a Grant special in the latest edition of Soaplife that was out yesterday. I will post it later.

----------


## Kim

According to Soaplife this is how Phil gets off:

Grant goes to see the man due to give evidence against Phil (The security guard of the factory), upon his return to Walford and threatens to kill him if he doesn't get Phil off. The security guard then changes his evidence, the case falls through and Phil walks free.

----------


## Abbie

> 5 year old scriptwrters for 5 year old tweenies.


eh? what that for?

----------


## Abbie

> According to Soaplife this is how Phil gets off:
> 
> Grant goes to see the man due to give evidence against Phil (The security guard of the factory), upon his return to Walford and threatens to kill him if he doesn't get Phil off. The security guard then changes his evidence, the case falls through and Phil walks free.


ok well that was erm so mitchel stlye

----------


## crazygirl

> It's been in several newspapers and there's a Grant special in the latest edition of Soaplife that was out yesterday. I will post it later.


ive  posted a interview with ross its on page 4 of this thread just check to see if its the same one

----------


## alan45

> I dont see how people can be dissapointed with this, it is a realistic way of him getting off, the main witness was the Security Guard who was paid by Den, with Den now gone if he changes his story no-one is gonna get to him and hes been "paid off" by Grant.  Its a completly realistic way of getting him off all be it by technicality, but if you have no main witness the trial collapses!


You appear to forget the CCTV footage  and the police witnesses. Grunt may be just fresh from a tour of duty with the SAS but I dont see how he would be able to make the police witnesses forgetful too. Phil had a firearm in his possesion when arrested by the boys in blue. End of. It is therefore in my opinion a totally unrealistic way of Phil getting off.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

In EE anything happens, if the good Witch of the North waves her magic wand it will even revive Jamie Mitchell and bring him back from the dead. If they need him for the storyline that is. :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well FA is going bust, so EE bosses may have a quiet word in his ear.  You heard it here first.

----------


## Matty L

> You appear to forget the CCTV footage  and the police witnesses. Grunt may be just fresh from a tour of duty with the SAS but I dont see how he would be able to make the police witnesses forgetful too. Phil had a firearm in his possesion when arrested by the boys in blue. End of. It is therefore in my opinion a totally unrealistic way of Phil getting off.


but I heard that Phil ditched the gun before the police got to him, plus he was wearing gloves so there would be no fingerprints, so someone said that he could claim that the gun was planted there and the guard could back him up as for CCTV footage I never remember any being mentioned, maybe the place didnt have CCTV?

----------


## callummc

as far as i remember the security guy turned the cctv tape of otherwise den would have been nicked to,why would the cctv be left on with a man on the indide

----------


## alan45

As far as i can recall phil was arrested in possesion of a 9mm pistol. The police could not charge him with possesion on hearsay evidence

----------


## Charmed

Can't wait for this storyline...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Hmm, doesn't matter really, he needs to get ou to sort out Sam and his bussinesses.

----------


## alan45

> Hmm, doesn't matter really, he needs to get ou to sort out Sam and his bussinesses.


So as usual  never let a realistic storyline get in the wsay of a zsensational one

----------


## callummc

i,m sure my mams still got that episode on tape,if she has i'm gonna watch it again,and i'll let you know tomorrow just what the evidence was

----------


## JustJodi

> i,m sure my mams still got that episode on tape,if she has i'm gonna watch it again,and i'll let you know tomorrow just what the evidence was


*Call...I bet your Mom has been watching EE for a long time too ... has she ???*

----------


## callummc

yes shes been watching from dat 1,and she has a habit of keeping odd episodes on tape,i know she has dens return,the 1 where dot tells den shes ill and the robbery on tape,she did have some really good old ones to,but i think they got taped over

----------


## JustJodi

> yes shes been watching from dat 1,and she has a habit of keeping odd episodes on tape,i know she has dens return,the 1 where dot tells den shes ill and the robbery on tape,she did have some really good old ones to,but i think they got taped over


That happens with VHS tapes  :Sad:  use the same one over and over again .. I did that with one of the classes I took.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Required my performance video taped

----------


## soapyclean

No Grant intimidated the witness to get him to change his mind, and the case was dropped. As Grunt said he was begining to feel he was an only child

----------


## Bryan

this rumour turned out to be false as i suspected

closing thread   :Smile:

----------

